# Hynotherapy Forum



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

So sorry to see this forum is gone. Hypnotherapy was key to my ability to get my symptoms to abate. I've observed the interactions on this forum for a while and have seen the animosity grow between some visitors. Such a shame that their behavior has led to the loss of a tremendous resource for IBS sufferers. I am glad that it existed for me so I could benefit from Mike's tapes, and sincerely hope that another way can be found for people to have the forum to discuss IBS issues related to hypnotherapy and get rid of the ridiculous behavior that has caused that forum disappear.


----------

